

Show HN: P2P textbook sales - RKoutnik
http://textbooktrad.es/

======
bochoh
Looks pretty empty at the moment.

~~~
RKoutnik
This is version 1. Users already found several bugs and we found that people
used the general search function a LOT more than we thought. Despite only ~80
views, we've already got a pile of things to work on this sprint. Thanks for
viewing!

~~~
bochoh
Looking forward to you moving forward.

